# Names for back of shirts with timpani font



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

I deal with transferexpress for my names and number needs..but a customer is requesting the same font i used on the front design ( timpani ) to use it on their names on the back of each shirt... So im looking for a company that does names in other fonts not just the block and college........ Kinda like express names but with more font options......... Thank you and i appreciate your responses and comments....sts


----------



## april femrite (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been searching as well and so far have only come across Versatrans (versatranz.com). I'm hoping to find something a little more price reasonable since I only need 6 names and their prices are $23 per sheet.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. I would look at using vinyl for your lettering
and number needs.....there are several good companies out there where you can get whatever
font, size, etc....two i wouyld try are Midwest
Lettering, and Seay Graphics


----------

